# one month on the slimfast plan



## Tanikins

So i started slimfast on feb 17, exactly one month ago today. Ive had a few slip ups, dominos one weekend and a few trips to 'spoons :blush: 

But im 13.5lbs down :happydance: and i can sooooo see the difference
17 feb was 13st 9.5
17 March am 12st 10

Still 1st 10 to go but ill get there

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1395075343033.jpg


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Thank you

Oh and excuse the pants :blush:


----------



## Squidge

That's fab! Well done! How do you do slimfast? Drink for breakfast/dinner then meal for tea? Think it's the only diet I've never done :lol:


----------



## Tanikins

Squidge said:


> That's fab! Well done! How do you do slimfast? Drink for breakfast/dinner then meal for tea? Think it's the only diet I've never done :lol:

Its meant to be
2 shakes
3 100 cal snacks
1 500 cal meal, so you total 1200 a day. And tgey say you should do 30 mins exercise a day

I have a busy life so i tend to do 1 shake, 1 snack and maybe a 800 cal meal plus 4 gym trips a week. I also walk atleast an hour a day. My job involves a lot of going up and down stairs


Its farely simple to follow


----------



## lovelylaura

Wow well done! I felt so ill on it and fainted twice! i only did it for 2 weeks too. So well done it takes alot to stick to it x


----------



## R_x

Wow well done. I'm about to start. Wish me luck lol x


----------



## mummylove

Well done hun. I am doing this from monday. Quite looking forward to it


----------



## Tanikins

Its a diet that works but god it gets boring!!!

Ive come off it now but i do stick to 1200 cals just through small food instead of shakes

I also gym 3/4 times a week and run 5k twice a week.

Still a long way to go but ill get there


----------



## mummylove

Sounds like uu have the motivation. When i start im going to try just not thing about it lol


----------



## Tanikins

mummylove said:


> Sounds like uu have the motivation. When i start im going to try just not thing about it lol

Lol im kinda all or nothing lol ill go for a month 4x a week then nothing for a fortnight

Getting smaller is like a drug to me. In 2011 after my lb was born i was 17stone 4 im now 12stone 8, its been a long journey but im close now

Would love to be 11.5 stone


----------



## mummylove

Thats brilliant hun well done. Throw me some of ur motivation lol


----------

